

If You're Not Sure What to Get for Christmas, Buy RAM - JohnTh
http://news.softpedia.com/news/If-You-re-Not-Sure-What-to-Get-for-Christmas-Buy-Memory-235024.shtml

======
mooism2
The article is talking about Christmas 2011.

